# Show your YAK PAK



## Tillmanjesse (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Tillmanjesse (Oct 10, 2012)

built rod holders out of aluminum 1 1/2 coduit and dipped the ends in color gaurd liquid rubber, put some gadgets on it and now need to set in yak and fill with some tackle storage compartments... first one so lets see how it works


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

-mac-


----------



## Tillmanjesse (Oct 10, 2012)

That's nice, u build it it buy it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Built it out if an ITSO storage cube from target. Pvc rod holders flared with a hear gun. 
Look up palmetto DIY kayak crate and itll show you how


-mac-


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

That's pretty slick.. I am using one of those airtight dog food containers that is at an angle. I still need to mount my rod holders to it though


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Use 2" pvc, soften the top with a heat gun and push a beer bottle in the top to flare it out but dont leave it in there or the pvc will shrink and break it. See the blue balls? Those are bungee cords on each rod holder to go around the reel handles to keep your rods and reels in place. Heres the link:

http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/09/ultimate-diy-kayak-crate.html


-mac-


----------



## Tillmanjesse (Oct 10, 2012)

That shiz sick man, gotta build me one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mine clips on the rear hatch on my perception prism and you can see the brass clips that clip on stainless eye bolts to keep it tight to the deck and seal the hatch. 
The cutout you see was done with a jigsaw and trimmed with vehicle door edging you can get at any auto parts store. I used the piece i cut out on the bottom inside of the crate to act like a divider between my upright tackle trays and the front. I used zip ties on everything. I ran a bungee from the top center back of the box and it comes over my tackle boxes and loops around a plastic ball i riveted to the inside divider. This keeps everything secure and quiet so its not rattling around and scaring spooky trout and reds in the shallows. Ill get more pics up soon. Im selling this yak because it doesnt have enough weight capacity or stability for me anymore. Pm me if interested, may be willing to trade as well.
















-mac-


----------

